# Who would like beside u in a battle?



## Elrond (Mar 17, 2002)

*Who would like beside you in a battle?*

Which is person you would most like beside you in a battle?


----------



## daisy (Mar 17, 2002)

I would have to say Aragorn, although I thought about choosing Gandalf but I don't know about what he can do re:combat and does he just banter his powers around??

So Aragorn can be my sidekick....sure....


----------



## EverEve (Mar 17, 2002)

I would have to say Aragorn. Something about him that makes him seem more like a warrior than gandalf. Just IMHO


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 17, 2002)

It would have to be Treebeard. He is big, he's Entish, and he's oh so powerful.
Also, if you got wounded during the battle he could just pick you up and carry you out of there. No one is gonna stop an Ent.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 17, 2002)

Justimagine if someone had gone to the trouble to be-friend a
dragon!You would have a winged steed(provided he could be persuaded)
Atremendous defender in battle and a portable dragon-shaped heater
for battle in snowy conditions.Think about it!


----------



## Hama (Mar 18, 2002)

1. Gandalf
2. Elrond
3. Treebeard
3. Aragorn

Wisdom over swordsmanship.


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 18, 2002)

it would take tree beard to long before he realized he was fighting. he would keep saying dont be hasty. lol


----------



## Uminya (Mar 18, 2002)

Boromir seems more like my kind of warrior, so I'd want him fighting beside me.


----------



## Chymaera (Mar 18, 2002)

Faramir

strong warrior intelligence and wisdom


----------



## elfprincess (Mar 18, 2002)

I voted for Legolas: the most hunky elf in Middle Earth.  Plus, he NEVER misses a target with his cute bow and arrows....and I also had this dream that made me choose him....but that's another story.


----------



## Diabless (Mar 18, 2002)

*Faramir!- little spoiler*

I choose Faramir because I am King Elessar's long lost sister and I have learned to fend for myself. I am Diabless, Warrior- Princess of lost Numenor and I think Faramir is hot. He's young, handsome, sexy in battle and afterwards we can calm ourselves down in the bedroom. He's also rich and I have been living, for the past 87 years, in hiding, in a cave. Anyway... Don't worry about that White Lady of Rohan. I heard she has the hots my brother and she would rather die than be with anyone else. I also heard she has taken a liking to that hobbit, Merry. I think she just likes brave men.

Just joking. I am never naughty on these posts. It's nice once in a while I hope I am not breaking any rules

I actually do have a crush on Faramir but I would not want to break up a marriage.


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Mar 18, 2002)

i voted for the hobbits coz they have an ability beyond that of elves and men to stay true, so even if we all go down we go down toghether, and also i always vote for hobbits on these things coz i am one hee hee

GGG

ps Diabless you are a harlott


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 19, 2002)

Gimli, because he's a Dwarf and Dwarves are cool! If I had to pick another, it would be Treebeard, cuz he's cool too. I don't like any of the other people. Can't really say I'd want Gollum by my side. Whoops! Am I allowed to say that? I don't think so.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 21, 2002)

Boromir would be my type of warrior.

Strong, faithful, alot more of a warrior type then anyone else really


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 21, 2002)

I would vote Gandalf. He's a wizard, and very powerful.


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 21, 2002)

1, Faramir- Warrior, Hottie ^_~, Wise for a human
2, Elrond- Warrior, Wise, Elf, Healer, what more could you want?
3, Smeagol- Preciousssss, (sorry, hadda put that!)


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 21, 2002)

i chose ARAGORN, i mean hes a handsome, dark, mysterious ranger (lol jess) and he is brave and has loads of manly stubble. what more could you want??


----------



## Legolam (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm with Goldberry on the Aragorn thing with manly stubble and lots of muscles ... mmmmm ...

*drools*


----------



## King_Telcontar (Mar 24, 2002)

I would have to say I would want Aragorn, He is wise and can handle sword and Bow, That and since I am his daughter I have fought with him and Can see what he can do.


----------



## Tarien (Mar 24, 2002)

I dissagree! I wouldn't pick any of the above! So here's two more choices (there must be an 'other' button). 

Glorfindel- Loyal, duh. Died to save the fleeing remenants of the Gondolinhrim. And a good fighter. Killed a balrog. Gotta be tough.

Fingolfin- Fought against Morgoth himself. Lamed a foot. Died, but still impressive. Plus in swooping down to insure that his body was not defiled (Manwe had a thing for Elves), Thorondor marred Morgoth's face. 


Okay, so I picked dead Elves. Well, one dead and one used-to-be-dead. So what? I know the Elven history. (the Lady of the Golden Wood would kill me if I didn't [pun])


----------



## Prince Legolas (Mar 26, 2002)

I voted for Aragorn, but I wouldn't mind any of them fighting alomg side me.
Treebeard would be kind of usefull because while he's wittering on about not being so hasty, I can hide behind him and ambush passing ememies.


----------



## Halandor (Mar 26, 2002)

ya gotta go with gandalf! he is not only a wizard, but he is also a Maia!! He is just that good!


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Who would like beside you in a battle?*



Elrond said:


> Which is person you would most like beside you in a battle?



Thought a bit about this, and it would really depend on the kind of battle I was facing. Of this list, I picked the best all-rounder, Aragorn, though Having Gandalf backing me would be an advantage. The others have their specialty.
- For stealth and secrecy in raids ~ Faramir
- For strength and a good leader in battle ~ Boromir
- For intelligence and information gathering ~ Galadriel
- For serious close combat in crowded places ~ Gimli
- For sharp-shooting at distance - Legolas
- Fortification busting - Treebeard

And in the 'Other' category, I'd go into battle with Halbarad and any of the other Dunedain Rangers.


----------



## The Old Eregionan (Jan 7, 2017)

That would be Faramir, great leader, strategist and tactician and he's human which means not a fantasy-person. I need real people in real combat. Now for fantasy combat--- that's a different answer.


----------

